# can I get bluetooth with 05 GLI stock radio



## jboogaart (Dec 21, 2008)

Is it possible to use bluetooth with double din monsoon radio in an 05 GLI? It's not for a phone, it's for a samsung mp3 player. I know the radio can't do it, but I'm wondering if there's anything I can buy that can be wired into the radio somehow.


----------

